# 6-13 treasure island and beyond



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Well its 1221am.. im beat, but i figure ill give yall a taste of todays, offshore trip.
It was me, my wife Allison, Tommy, Skyjay, Rich and his daughter Cody. As well as the captain and mate Jessy, and Skyler.

well as yall know Tommy ,skyjay,Rich and Cody. Spent the night catchin some mighty fine bait.. lots of quality sized pinners.

Well after we all met up at Mcd's we proceeded to the boat. Got loaded and went for more bait ,gas and ice.
Took a bit to get threadies.. but we managed about 5 or 6 dozen.. off to get gas.. while waiting we see some nice Sheepshead.. were chewing the fat.. then get underway. out to about 30 miles to an A.J hole..100ft of water..
Cody begins to spank are asses. one bonehead after another. then she lands a nice Amberjack{ i think it was her}

Im working the jacks up with a 4lb blue runner.. nothing wants a piece of.. Everyone bow's up but me here..
Cudas shreading the bonita boatside was a great site.

So some of us start sending down Pinners to see who else is home... I think a couple Big Mangos get brought up.. Some throwback groups from gags,reds, carbo's and scamp..

After about an hour of this we decide to move , about 10 to 15 miles further out.. Halfway there we see a bait ball being thrashed.. slow down take a look its Boneheads.. so we proceed on
Next stop.. its Ars and Mango city!

Everyone gets bowed up.. lots of fish flying big hooks ups.. bigger breakoffs..
And Skyjay gets him a 23 inch gag!
More mango and ARS and it slows after a few hours. So we make another move.. to 56 miles out.. Set hook and The ARS keep getting bigger as do the mangos..
Then Skyjay gets him a 24-25 inch Carbo!! Then me 21 3/4 darn it.
Couple more Carbo's all throwbacks.. But fun.. We all are starting to feel the day wear on us its about 430 pm.. More ARS and a mango here and there.
Finally we call it.. As everyone is cleaning up i leave a big pinner on the bottom.. Turn around then look at my rod its bowed up good!
I know this is the one.. Fights like hell.. Get her up About a 4-5 ft Lemon shark..{NUTS}
Then we take the rough 2 hrs ride home.. All wore out and licking our chops at what we just did..

I dont know the totals. But we had 12 ARS from 3 to 7 lbs. Probably 25 Mangos from 1 to 5 lbs.. 1 Almico jack, 1 Carbo, 3 Scamps, and 3 Gags..
7, 1 gallon bags of fillets..Not to shabby for some rookies.. lol

There is alot more im sure i left out. and the other guys will fill in .

Now who wants to see some pics?



























































































































































I love pelicans










































:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EF--Nice work, but which one are you? Is that you in the photo that was posted twice with the "I love pelicans?"


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I have the miller highlife Visor on. Photo bucket has been slacking lately.. You have to review every photo cause they loop the codes and really pizz you off...
click on 3 different codes and the same one repeats.. frustrating as hell..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EF--Thanks. By the way you're more red than those red snapper. LOL


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

SnookMook said:


> EF--Thanks. By the way you're more red than those red snapper. LOL



LOL yeup... I put sunscreen on in the early mornin.. and well.. it sweated off i guess.. Sweatproof my ars..

worth it though... only my nose peeled... My Irish skin takes a beating in this florida sun


----------

